# Multiple applications



## ocka (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm new to the forum, and was hoping to probe your collective wisdom to clear up a few questions.

I'm an Australian citizen, recently married to a South African citizen. I am currently in South Africa on a Research visa. When this expires, I will have to fly back to Australia to apply for a Relatives (Spousal) visa due to the new visa regulations.

I am also a doctoral graduate (obtained abroad) which, as far as I understand, falls under the "exceptional skills" list. Does this make me eligible to apply for Permanent Residency on-other-grounds under Section 27(b) ("exceptional skills")? Is there a minimum period of work experience post-qualification that I need to satisfy? I can obtain testimonials from authoritative figures in my field to support my application.

If I am eligible to apply for PR, can I apply for it from within South Africa?

Can I apply for the Spousal visa at the embassy in Australia at the same time as PR in South Africa?

The SA High Commission in Australia states on their website that no work condition is given with a Spousal visa. Will I need one to conduct research? Can I apply for this at the same time as the Spousal visa, or do I have to wait until it is granted, and then go back to South Africa to apply for a change of work status?

Thanks in advance for all your advice!


----------



## HB in Jozi (Nov 22, 2014)

ocka said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to the forum, and was hoping to probe your collective wisdom to clear up a few questions.
> 
> ...


Hi ocka, 
I got my PR under exceptional skills. After getting the Work visa (applied from within South Africa) under exceptional skills in Feb 2014, i immediately applied for a PR under the same category which i got in Sept 2014. Unfortunately this category and the quota visa category are no more but i think you can apply for your PR under the critical skills category. The requirements have not changed much. As for the spouse, you need to prove that your relationship has existed for atleast 2 years before you can apply. Since you have your qualifications, i would suggest that you use the quickest route available (critical skills). And yes you need 5 years of minimum experience in that field you're qualified in. But check the critical skills list first to see if your qualifications are listed there. And again yes, you can apply from south Africa. I would suggest that you change from whichever work visa you have to a critical skills visa even if you only obtained it recently. I hope this helps but it is not final, just advice from personal experience. GOOD LUCK


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

ocka said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to the forum, and was hoping to probe your collective wisdom to clear up a few questions.
> 
> ...


Lots of questions! Two quick things: the doctoral graduate must have graduated in SA and you cannot have two applications in the system at the same time for different TRPs.

Having said that, exceptional skills would be the best option. What exactly are your skills and qualification? You can apply later for PR, but for now focus on your TRP.


----------

